# Netzteillüfter tauschen



## 19WMWF91 (18. September 2009)

*Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Hi  liebe Community,
da ich mir jetzt ein be quiet Dark Power gekauft hab und auch alles Kabel sleeven werde wollte ich wissen ob ich den Netzteillüfter einfach durch einen mit LEDs tauschen kann den ich an meine Lüftersteuerung anschließe oder muss der Anschluss im Netzteil belegt sein um einen einwandfreien Betrieb zu ermöglichen.
MfG,
Mathias


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Bist du dir darüber im Klaren, dass im Netzteil Lebensgefährliche
Spannungen herrschen, zum Teil weit über 230 V ?

Ich würde vorher mal schauen, wie der Lüfter am Netzteil angeschlossen
ist. Bei meinem Seasonic ist der Lüfter über 2 Kabel angeschlossen,
12V und Masse, darüber wird er auch geregelt. Musste also den Stecker
an den neuen Lüfter anschließen.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: BeQuiet Netzteile besitzen wirklich
leise Lüfter, und ein LED Lüfter im Netzteil sieht meiner
Meinung nach echt unedel aus.


----------



## speedymike (18. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

du kannst den lüfter ganz normal an deine lüftersteuerung anschliessen.

led lüfter in netzteilen gefallen mir nicht schlecht; wobei ich sonst kein grosser fan von led fans.


----------



## Shibi (18. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Theoretisch kannst du den Lüfter austauschen, allerdings solltest du aufpassen, dass das Netzteil nicht überhitzt. Normalerweise regelt das Netzteil den Lüfter automatisch, wenn dieser allerdings an deiner Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen ist funktioniert das logischerweise nicht. Im ungünstigsten Fall lässt du ihn viel zu langsam laufen und das Netzteil hitzt sich soweit auf, dass es sich notabschaltet. Also solltest du darauf achten, dass der Lüfter auf alle Fälle schnell genug dreht.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Infin1ty (19. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Ich persönlich würde den Lüfter ans Netzteil anschließen.
Das Netzteil regelt ihn dann je nach Temperatur, 
über ein zu heißes Netzteil braucht man sich keine Gedanken machen.

Der Lüfter meines Seasonic S 12 II 500
war mir doch deutlich zu laut, als meine GTX260
@1,18 V lief, war der Netzteil Lüfter unter FurMark
deutlich hörbar.

Nach dem Austausch (hatte noch nen 120er Papst rumliegen )
habe ich nichts mehr gehört. 

Wenn du den Lüfter ans Board anschließt, unbedingt Anlaufspannung
und Verbrauch (Amper und W) beachten, sollte nicht viel
höher als beim Standartlüfter sein, bei mir läuft er jedenfalls.


----------



## speedymike (20. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

zum thema überhitzung, und vielleicht als kleiner anhaltspunkt:
ich habe ein enermax liberty 400w problemlos mit einem scythe slip stream 800 (immer auf 12v) betrieben. folgendes system hatte das liberty zu versorgen:
core 2 duo e7200 oc auf 3,2 ghz / geforce 8800 gt auch oc / 4 gb ddr2 / 2 dvd brenner / 2 2,5 zoll hdds / creative extreme gamer / 4 kaltlichtkathoden / 4 usb geräte / 6 lüfter

ich würde gefühlsmässig (wenn der lüfter auf 12v etwas mehr leisten soll als mein scythe) zum be quiet silent wings usc 12 greifen!


----------



## Maggats (20. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

im normalfall ist es besser den lüfter direkt im netzteil anzuschliessen. es kann aber sein das der neue lüfter aufgrund zu hoher anlaufspannung nicht anläuft. bei meinem enermax liberty + s-flex 1200 war das der fall. somit wird der lüfter nun per externer lüftersteuerung betrieben. zu erwähnen wäre, abgesehen von den gefährlichen spannungen, noch der garantieverlust nach dem öffnen.


----------



## Markusretz (20. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Ich habe meinen Lüfter am BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550W auch getauscht, da der alte Schleifgeräusche von sich gegeben hat.
Man muss sich halt die Kabel selber zusammenbasteln, da der Stecker irgendwie fest verklebt wurde und nicht mehr entfernbar ist.
Ich habe den neuen Lüfter genauso angeschlossen wie der alte es war. Ich wollte auch das externe Drehzahlsignal noch haben.
Der Platz ist zwar sehr bescheiden im Netzteil, aber es geht.
Verbaut war original einer der bis glaubich 2000U/min drehen kann. Aktuell ist der Noisblocker Multiframe 120mm mit 1200 U/min verbaut. Dieser dreht unter Volllast nicht über 900 U/min. Wenn es dem Netzteil trotzdem zu warm werden sollte habe ich immer noch Luft nach oben. Weiterhin saugt er bei mir auch nicht mehr die warme Gehäuseluft an, sondern seine eigene aus dem Boden.
Falls es jemanden wundert, wieso ich einen rund 20€ teuren Lüfter ins Netzteil verbaut habe: In meinem alten Case hatte ich diesen verbaut als Gehäuselüfter und CPU-Lüfter. Im neuen könnte ich diese nicht mehr alle montieren, da viele Lüfterplätze nur für 140mm auselegt sind und dieser daher übrig war

Hoffe ich konnte etwas weiterhelfen

Gruß Markus


----------



## 19WMWF91 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Jo dann is ja gut wollte ja nur wissen ob ich den anschluss im Netzteil unbedingt belegen muss.
MfG
Mathias


----------



## poeci (22. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Bist du dir darüber im Klaren, dass im Netzteil Lebensgefährliche
> Spannungen herrschen, zum Teil weit über 230 V ?


wenn man sich vorher "im klaren" ist, das teil nicht im betrieb zu öffnen und mit ner büroklammer drin rumzufummeln, (das soll keine anleitung zum suizid werden) weiss ich nicht was da das problem sein soll.
in der steckdose herrschen auch lebensgefährliche spannungen  trotzdem hat jeder haushalt im schnitt 10 stück davon. 

bzgl lüfter:
aus meiner erfahrung besitzen die bequiets dreckslüfter 
kugellagerlüfter mit hoher drehzahl. die mögen lange halten und reserven haben, aber mit "quiet" haben die nix zu tun.
leise sind sie, weil die steuerung es allzugut meint mit der temperatur..auf meinem bequiet konnte ich nen spiegelei braten 
was eher ne rolle spielt, dass man i.d.r. seine garantie verliert, denn man kann sicher sein, dass das siegel flöten geht, wenn man den lüfter tauscht.

in mein 530w bq hab ich damals nen sss 800rpm eingebaut. reichte dicke, das teil war kalt wie nie zuvor. 
entscheidend ist, wie das NT belastet wird. dass der gleiche lüfter bei einem ausgelasteten 750w NT nicht reicht, sollte klar sein..



19WMWF91 schrieb:


> Jo dann is ja gut wollte ja nur wissen ob ich den anschluss im Netzteil unbedingt belegen muss.


ne, das interessiert das teil nicht. aber je nach dem, welchen anschluss du da vorfindest, (meistens 2pin) musst du ggf. mit adaptern arbeiten oder umlöten.
am besten führ das lüfterkabel genauso wie alle anderen nach außen und schließ es an einen kabelstrang oder ans MB an.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Jo ich wollt des Kabel nach außen führen und an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen.


----------



## Infin1ty (22. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



> wenn man sich vorher "im klaren" ist, das teil nicht im betrieb zu öffnen und mit ner büroklammer drin rumzufummeln, (das soll keine anleitung zum suizid werden) weiss ich nicht was da das problem sein soll.
> in der steckdose herrschen auch lebensgefährliche spannungen  trotzdem hat jeder haushalt im schnitt 10 stück davon.


Du weißt schon, dass in den Kondensatoren auch Stunden
nach dem Betrieb noch Spannung vorhanden ist 

Sicher, wenn du nur den Lüfter wechselst, und von den
Bauteilen die Finger lässt, kann nichts passieren, bin bei nem alten
Netzteil mal gegen einen fetten Kondensator gekommen, nichts passiert. 



> Jo ich wollt des Kabel nach außen führen und an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen.



Tu das, sieh aber zu, dass das Teil nen eingermaßen hohen Luftdurchsatz hat,
und lass es nicht dauerhaft auf 5 V laufen. 

Einfacher wäre es wie gesagt, wenn du den Lüfter direkt ans Netzteil klemmst.


----------



## NFSC (22. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass in den Kondensatoren auch Stunden
> nach dem Betrieb noch Spannung vorhanden ist



Stecker ausm NT ziehen und pc nochaml einschalten somit is der "rest" strom auch weg.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Keine angst ich hab das nt gekauft aus der ovp genommen und zerlegt das war bis etz gar net im betrieb.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (24. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

mit nem gescheiten lüfter, mit guten dursatz ist das kein problem.

habe selbst meinen netzteillüfter ausgetauscht, da dieser Lüfter zu schwach war.Ich verfüge über ein micro atx System wo ein guter absaugstrom notwendig ist und leider nur von Netzteil und nem 80 mm lüfter bewerkstelligt werden kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



19WMWF91 schrieb:


> Keine angst ich hab das nt gekauft aus der ovp genommen und zerlegt das war bis etz gar net im betrieb.



Das ist blöd, denn so weißt du nicht, ob das Netzteil im Auslieferungszustand funktioniert hat.
Das du die Garantie verloren hast, sollte klar sein, oder?

Ansonsten: den Lüfter IMMER an die Steuerung vom Netzteil anschließen!
Und auch nur einen verwenden, der die gleichen Kenndaten wie der Original verbaute besitzt.

Das Lüfterkabel würde ich NICHT aus dem Netzteil rausführen, aufgrund der möglichen Fehlerwahrscheinlichkeit.
Dazu kommt noch, das die externe Lüftersteuerung keine Ahnung hat, wie warm es im Netzteil ist, die im Netzteil integrierte aber darauf am besten abgestimmt ist...

Bedenke, das nicht jedes Netzteil gegen zu warm geschützt ist!


----------



## 19WMWF91 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Dass dir garanzie weg ist is mir klar
Dann muss ich etz ma nen led luefter finden der die selben eigenschaften hat wie der alte


----------



## 19WMWF91 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Kann man net auch einfach nen staerkeren luefter verbauen?


----------



## Aks-ty (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Je stärker desto besser.
je Kühler die Komponente desto langlebiger das Netzteil.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Dass problem ist nur dass auf dem standard luefter keine angaben zu finden sind bezueglich drehzahl etc.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

bitte löschen verschrieben


----------



## NCphalon (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Gib doch einfach ma das was nach Produktbezeichnung aussieht bei Google ein. Wenn en Hersteller draufsteht noch besser, dann gehste auf dessen Seite un suchst den da.


----------



## koe80 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

ach was geht schon mach nur.

hab meinen lüfter auch getauscht gegen nen xigmatek und hab den stecker umgebaut und direkt im netzteil angeschlossen. wird wunderbar geregelt.

hier nen bild.

ist nen bequit dark power 550 watt.

leider liegts jetzt nur noch hier rum.

bin gerade am umbauen neue farben braucht das case.
wird von orange auf blau weiß.

und nen neues netzteil musste wegen crossfire auch rein 2.bild.


----------



## -NTB- (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

und du lebst noch


----------

